# Tell me what you think of my label.



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

beofre I give the go ahead and have some label made for my shirts I wanted the opinion of others. Anything I'm missing or need to add? Thanks for the help...

Ronnie


----------



## silentknight (Jun 8, 2008)

cool design. You may consider one other color to make the gold title text "pop".


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Very good looking labels!


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

no bleach warning, as seen on most garments even darks.


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

I was also thinking about adding some gold lettering to make it pop out more. I also wanted to add a few direction to the back of the lag but I was running out of room...lol.
I would hope some people would use common sense when washing it, like not using bleach. 
Thanks for the help guys anything else?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

The design of the label is very nice!

But...the "Made in USA" is supposed to be on the front.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

xxRONNIExx said:


> beofre I give the go ahead and have some label made for my shirts I wanted the opinion of others. Anything I'm missing or need to add? Thanks for the help...
> 
> Ronnie


It is nice that you use the word please but not really necessary on a clothing label.

Wash inside out in cold water
Hang Dry
No bleach
Do not iron design


----------



## Msnowrob072 (Jun 11, 2008)

I think the gold lettering idea is perfect. The two tone grey and black is slightly hard to read.( i have bad eyes) Perfect otherwise


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

Who printed them for you? How much were they?


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

I went through a company called Lucky Labels (Welcome to Lucky-Label.). Great customers service. The minimum is 1200 labels.
I divided mines 600 labels in black and 600 in white (havent seen my white labels yet). The cost is $190 and $50.00 for shipping. Comes out to .50 cents a label. I could have shopped around alittle more but the communication was great and I think I got a good price.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I like them, look good and very distinctive. Sometimes it is worth paying a little extra for the service! (Then when you need help or a favour it is there!)

Good job


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I really like the overall design of the label but I believe a couple of FTC required elements are missing.



xxRONNIExx said:


> I would hope some people would use common sense when washing it, like not using bleach.


Actually, the FTC requires you to state it on the care label when chlorine and/or non-chlorine bleach will harm a garment. Omission of this information means the garment is safe for commercial bleaching.

Also, I believe you are required to state whether the garment should be washed by hand or machine.

I haven't investigated all the rules, so maybe there are some exemptions somewhere. But you can read more info here:

Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule

Also, when you remove the old tags, you are required to keep the info from them on file for three years.

You can read about that and more here:

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

I hope this helps.


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

xxRONNIExx said:


> I went through a company called Lucky Labels (www.luckylabels.com). Great customers service. The minimum is 1200 labels.
> I divided mines 600 labels in black and 600 in white (havent seen my white labels yet). The cost is $190 and $50.00 for shipping. Comes out to .50 cents a label. I could have shopped around alittle more but the communication was great and I think I got a good price.


I don't know how much 1200 labels weigh, but it can't be that much. $50 for shipping seems a little steep.

And how do you get 50 cents a label?

$240 / 1200 labels = 20 cents each


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

luckylabel is in Thailand. Shipping from Thailand for $50 ain't that bad...


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

MxMadMax thank you for that info. I'll have to read up on that. And yes your right it is .20 cents a tag (typo). I agree as well $50 isnt bad for shipping being half way around the world.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Labels look nice! The gold is hard for me to read. I didn't know what it said until I saw that it said diamondway at the bottom of the label and then I figured that the gold must say diamond. But, it could just be the photo. I do like the idea of the gold thread though, makes the label a little more special!


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> luckylabel is in Thailand. Shipping from Thailand for $50 ain't that bad...


word. didn't know they were in Thailand. definitely seems more reasonable now.


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

looks high quality to me.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Also that would be their express shipping, they have (or at least used to have) a cheaper (slower) shipping option as well.


----------

